# Stolen dogs - what are the chances of finding them?



## anty51 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, last night our 2 dogs were stolen from the garden of our villa in Arabian ranches, a bolognese and a Maltese. Has anyone any idea about the best approach to finding them? I'm sure the odds are low but am basically willing to do anything just to get them back.

Ant


----------



## anty51 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dogs found!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

anty51 said:


> Dogs found!


Brilliant. What had happened?


----------



## anty51 (Mar 7, 2009)

the dogs were taken from over the back wall of the garden we think, we have security camera footage of people walking them away down the street, for some reason they must have let them go before they left the compound as the dogs were found by a lady not far from us who looked after them for the night. very lucky and very happy.


----------



## Lim_Hoang (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh...congratulation....I thought they were away from their owner...


----------



## Ronan_a (May 12, 2013)

anty51 said:


> the dogs were taken from over the back wall of the garden we think, we have security camera footage of people walking them away down the street, for some reason they must have let them go before they left the compound as the dogs were found by a lady not far from us who looked after them for the night. very lucky and very happy.


Brilliant. :clap2:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad you got the dogs back. With pure breds like that, I wouldn't leave them unattended outside. Dogs like that are stolen to order here - it happens more than people like to admit. Many dogs end up in the Sharjah animal souk. Must have been awful though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you not complain to the police for theft or something and have these people arrested?


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

This story is all over the news! UAE dog thieves change tack and target small breeds - The National

Hope your little fellas are alright Anthony.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dog theft is rife. They steal dogs for several reasons. Stolen to order. Stolen to sell. For dog fighting rings (larger, aggressive breeds) and small dogs/cats as baiting animals. Dog fighting is a big problem here and the authorities do nothing, when serveral people who should know better and tackle the issues are involved!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad your boys are ok Anthony but I really hope that the authorities do something with the CCTV footage. Arrest those 2 women and deport them. Let them be an example of what's to come to the other thieves.

If they can't get them for theft, they should be arrested for trespassing.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Judging from what's being posted on K9's facebook page, sounds like an organised 'ring' of people stealing animals from AR and the Springs areas! Gardeners, who're supposed to be on holiday, turning up taking photos of dogs and trying to lure them from the gardens.

DO NOT leave your animals unattended and be careful who you're employing!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw that. You would think they would get the police to grill the gardener to find out who he's providing the photographs to.


----------

